
Show HN: TxBatch, My Failed Blockchain Startup - Scaur
https://app.txbatch.com/
======
Scaur
Back in 2018, I quit my cryptocurrency exchange job to build TxBatch, a bulk
search blockchain explorer. It worked... kind of. We made the product,
partnered with the right people, got the help we needed - but we couldn't sell
it.

We did, at least, get in touch with the top cryptocurrency exchanges and hear
directly from them that they didn't need it.

As for failure reasons, I think it's:

1\. A blockchain bulk search engine simply isn't as sorely needed as I
predicted. Should have pre-sold it (even if I wasn't sure if it was possible
to make)

2\. It was built to scratch an itch I _remembered_ at my old job, but that
same company I worked for was likely an outlier (they've now gone bankrupt).
Should have met a specific user and designed it exactly for them.

3\. I focused on development far too much over the rest of the business (and
as the only full-time member of the startup, that had a big effect...). Should
have focused more on partnerships, marketing, and sales.

We're now creating SatSearch, which is a universal blockchain search engine.
If you're interested in the concept check out
[https://t[dot]me/joinchat/HtUYlBZcLI8xW5DjdoPEPw](https://t\[dot\]me/joinchat/HtUYlBZcLI8xW5DjdoPEPw)
or our newsletter signup (no bs) at
[https://txbatch.com/](https://txbatch.com/).

